# lost TFO mangrove



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That sucks--I hope whoever finds it will contact you. I was looking for that rod (8 wt.) for a long time and could never find a good used one. It's a really nice rod.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

DBSoots,

I have a TFO Mangrove 8wt that has only been cast in the yard and the lake behind the house a few times; never even seen the salt or a fish. Needless to say, new condition including the cork. I have a rod sock and an aftermarket White River tube for it. 

I never use it, so if you're still looking for a one let me know. I'm looking for a faster action 9wt.


----------

